# Alternative to HijackThis



## the_last_rit (Sep 17, 2004)

*X-Ray-PC*

http://www.x-raypc.com/

Description From their Site:
As the spyware versus anti-spyware battle rages on, we were looking for good tools that allow a user to examine the contents of his machine and to take corrective actions against those. An excellent candidate for this is HijackThis by Merijn, which is already in use by plenty of anti spyware experts. We felt that it HJT could be improved upon in some ways and thus the idea for X-RayPc Spyware Remover was born. We took the best parts of the HJT concept and linked it up to the SpywareGuide database. The result is something like a systems management tool with a built-in expert system.

Besides appearing to probe deeper into the system, X-RayPc also provides the file size and MD5 signatures for everything it locates. However, the real power of X-RayPc over HJT is in its ability to compare all entries to the online database and mark them accordingly.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

It's a good idea, but I still think HiJack This! is better. The online database needs alot more work. It couldn't tell what the processes controlling my firewall were. Sygate is not very unknown. Some windows update entries were unknowns. I'm no expert, but I'll still wait a while for this to catch on.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It needs some work. It seems to show only running processes. That omits the very important startups that may no longer be running, not to mention all the things that don't "run", _per se_, like dll's and OLE controls.

HJT shows much more, but I still prefer Autoruns since it shows all possible startup locations, all services, and all modules that load on boot, as well as shell extensions, IE add-ins, and toolbars.


----------

